# Newbie here.....



## kiriak (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi, Just joined.

Been interested in keeping Harvest Mice for about two years, got my exo terra viv and now ready to take the plunge. 
Hope I can can get some good help and advice from this site on all matters housing, substrates, nesting, food etc etc.

Many thanks, kiriak


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome!  Whereabouts do you live?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## kiriak (Jul 22, 2012)

Daphne said:


> Welcome!  Whereabouts do you live?


Hi, I live in Norfolk just South of Norwich.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You might find this page useful: http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm


----------



## kiriak (Jul 22, 2012)

MouseBreeder said:


> You might find this page useful: http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm


Hi,

Many thanks, your site was the very first I found and read.


----------

